# OBD Problems



## Polypmaster (May 5, 2009)

I have a question regarding the OBD on an '07 Sentra. About a year to a year and a half ago my check engine light came on. I figured before I brought it to the dealer I would check the code myself with an OBD-II reader. I cannot remember what the code said, but I took the car to the dealer. The dealer told me that my code reader wouldn't work properly because the car does not use OBD-II, but some OBD-III or something like that. Well the car was under warranty then, so I didn't care too much. Well now the service engine soon light came on again, and the car is no longer under warranty. If it is the same problem as before (O2 sensor), I can fix that myself. Problem is, I don't know how to read the OBD correctly. I have searched online to no avail about what the proper OBD reader would be for the '07 Sentra. Does anyone have any information about this? I was under the impression OBD-II was the standard for all new models. Thanks.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

maybe a nissan consult reader?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Starting with SOME '07 Nissan models, Nissan made the switch to OBD 3. The new Nissan scan tool is actually a laptop now. Just another way to keep the Nissan coming back to us (techs) for work...


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am curious, does it use a new cable attachment? Or is it the old cable to USB/Serial/Parallel?


----------



## Polypmaster (May 5, 2009)

pete2.0 said:


> I am curious, does it use a new cable attachment? Or is it the old cable to USB/Serial/Parallel?


Thanks for the help.

It has been a while, but the OBD-II reader connected to it just fine. That is why I was so confused. I would have guessed that a new diagnostic system would have changed the plug slightly. So to answer your question, it uses the old OBD-II plug, and the cord I used was built into the reader.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sweet, this means I may still be able to use my OBDII to USB with my laptop on a B16 :thumbup:


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

My code reader works fine on my '08. There may be additional info you can get with their reader, like every other manufacturer, that the standard scan tools won't show. But the standard ODB-II set will still work fine.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Metro, I've seen some of your posts and a like ya, but no. All Nissans after 1996 use OBD2, period. The switch in some '07s was the CAN system. Consult-3 is needed for some of the non-engine systems, but OBD2 is still applicable to the engine. This is why you can still use Consult-2 for ALL engine codes.

In re the poster, your code reader will work fine, provided the code is an OBD2 generic code many manufacturers use the OBD2 architecture, but put extra codes in for more diag ability, which will not be readable by a generic reader. OBD3 is still vaporware.

In other words, your reader will work fine.


----------

